# Out door Bud Rot



## stain (Aug 26, 2020)

Found bud rot in some of the sour bubbles trees. Since being out side grow is there any thing that would slow or stop it from spreading?

They have at 6 to 8 weeks to go.

Indoors I would cut the humidity and run a sulfur burner but being outdoor there's no way to do either. 

Any help or ideas would be great.

Thanks


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

That`s a tuffy staind ......nothin` I know of . Sorry 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

I have cut the affected parts off ASAP , that spreads extremly quick.
defoliate leafy plants (remove leaves covering bud sites, through the middle of the plant.
And even used large Air moving fans to help dry the plant out.
Bud rot where I am comes late in the grow due to the weather changes (Humidity) and more rain.

Might help








						How to Identify & Get Rid of Cannabis Bud Rot & Mold
					

Bud rot is a mold that develops in the thickest parts of cannabis buds. Read for more information on how to prevent and solve bud rot before spreading!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## stain (Aug 27, 2020)

Well I guess I'm glad the I also planted more sat leaning plants. As they seem to not to effected. 

Will Oxidate (sp) that works on PM help stop the mold from growing?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## stain (Aug 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Good night!


Sweet dreams BWAHAHAHA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Not once your plant has it and spreading, Cut all Rot away.

Look this over has some good ifo








						Bud Rot: How to Deal with Grey Mold | Homegrown Cannabis Co.
					

Oh no, BUD ROT! Click here to find out more about bud rot: what it is, what it looks like, how to treat, how to prevent, and more about grey mold!




					homegrowncannabisco.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes oxidate beats back PM real good and can use up to day before harvest


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 28, 2020)

stain said:


> Found bud rot in some of the sour bubbles trees. Since being out side grow is there any thing that would slow or stop it from spreading?
> 
> They have at 6 to 8 weeks to go.
> 
> ...


Are your plants in the ground or pots? and how bid are they? Is it because when it rains they don't dry out to good?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for you help Josey.


----------



## stain (Aug 28, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> Are your plants in the ground or pots? and how bid are they? Is it because when it rains they don't dry out to good?


 
They are outside in the ground. They're not to big...Only around 10 to 15 foot tall. It's only effecting the very dense sour bubbles. So they're not drying out as fast as the should.  Thought about putting a thin shade cloth over them to catch the dew but they're just to big to be effective...

thanks


----------



## stain (Aug 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Yes oxidate beats back PM real good and can use up to day before harvest


But does it stop bud mold is the question???

Train wrecks don't give 2 shts lol


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 28, 2020)

stain said:


> They are outside in the ground. They're not to big...Only around 10 to 15 foot tall. It's only effecting the very dense sour bubbles. So they're not drying out as fast as the should.  Thought about putting a thin shade cloth over them to catch the dew but they're just to big to be effective...
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 263864


Wow, nice garden. Morning dew, is it possible to thin out the foliage to allow air flow?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2020)

stain said:


> But does it stop bud mold is the question???
> 
> Train wrecks don't give 2 shts lol
> 
> View attachment 263865



from what I am reading , yes
ive used it successfully on powdery mildew

here is some info





__





						Oxidate | Dude Grows
					

Hey Dude, I heard you guys talking about PM and bud rot and I wanted to mention  a product called Oxidate. It works great for treating and maintaining PM and bud rot. You can use it at first sight of PM or botrytis and it basically sterilizes the leaf surface and then you can spray a maintenance ...




					www.dudegrows.com
				












						OXIDATE 2.0 Fungicide / Bactericide - EnviroSelects
					

OxiDate 2.0 works by surface contact with the materials and plants being treated. It is imperative to make sure that all surfaces are carefully wetted. OxiDate 2.0 utilizes an oxidation chemical reaction to eliminate fungus, bacteria, and spores. More specifically, OxiDate reacts with the...




					www.enviroselects.com


----------



## Lextar7 (Aug 28, 2020)

You got a nice garden going there. I always used to get bud rot late in the grow so I did some research & found that Regalia CG works very good for me. I also lollipop & defoliate thru my grow . I run an outdoor scrog & when they start to flower I bring out the fans. I don't let my plants get that big that's why I scrog. I spray with Regalia every 2 weeks along with other stuff like silica, B-52 & aloe vera . All these & a few others I use all help bring out the plants immune system & makes the plant stronger & more resilient to PM & bud rot. You have to stay with the foliar sprays every week but it's worth it especially when you grow outdoors. I was losing way to much to PM & bud rot but not anymore. Prevention is the key!! Good Luck & keep it green. Hope this helps


----------

